
Analysis about FAST 3284 (Residential Gateway) - iovoid
https://github.com/io4/fast3284
======
iovoid
I still wonder why use XOR? Is it to give fake sense of security? One-byte XOR
is as safe as caesar cipher... specially when you get big chunks of null bytes
AND the model is in the header.

